# Bangs.....Help



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am still trying to find out what to use to keep the bangs out of Smarty's eyes until her hair is long enough to go back and "stay" (Ha Ha Ha).

Her coat is like cotton candy, when it is wet it disappears and you see her scalp. It is so fine it is hard to keep any type of band or clip in. And of course the first thing she does is roll around on her head trying to get it out. with the small rubber bands I an afraid she is going to pull it all out.

At the shows last week I noticed a huge varity in the coats. Some of the dogs had their bangs "teased/back combed" and sprayed to keep out of the eyes. Not sure this is suppose to be done but the judges didn't seem to mind. Others had very fluffy head hair and of course there were the specials with the perfect part and everythin stayed in place.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, are you talking about day-to-day grooming or for shows?

For shows, the only thing you can easily do when her hair is short is to train it back &/or to the side with the blow dryer (on warm, not hot). Any time you put products in the hair, you are risking the chance of getting excused. It is done often, but with a risk.

For day-to-day grooming and training her hair, one of the gals from Europe posted about using Cholesterol (Kolesterol). It does help a lot. She won't have that clean look to her hair, but it does help to keep it back and conditions it at the same time. It doesn't carry any risks of hair breakage that you get with bands & clips either.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You could try dabbing a gentle, light hairspray on your hand and try to pull it back, or up off the eyes. I wouldn't use anything TOO strong, if you are dealing with fine fur and breakage.

Another thing you may try, are those clips (like a rounded triangle shape, I dont' know what they are called, even though I wear them alot). They sell ones in the drugstores near me, that have a "non slip" interior and they are small, for infants/toddlers that have fine hair.

I used those for awhile on Gucci, but now her fur is very thick and getting longer so they don't work as well.

She stopped trying to get them out after a few days of wearing them, once she realized that I would just keep putting them back in, she gave up and is submissive, admitting defeat!  She will now just lay down and be still, its great.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I blow her bangs back and over and she is good for 10 minutes

Kimberly, I am talking day to day. What is Cholesterol (Kolesterol)?

Kara, I've tried the little pressure type and the cut claw type, the plastic claws she chews up so I don't want that again and the pressure clips she rolls around until the hair is half in. Maybe I have not been persistant enough. As the bangs get longer it has to be harder for her to see.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I found it at a dog show in a small tub with a screw lid. I'm going to see if I can find it online so you can see. It's a pasty white substance that is used for conditioning hair (humans) in heat treatments. Thankfully, it washes out very easily, unlike oils used in heat treatments.

Wella is one of the brands that sells Kolesterol, but I don't think that is the same brand I have. Mine is out in the motorhome, so I can't look for you right now. If you go to a beauty supply store, they will probably have something similar


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen these products, but I haven't purchased them yet, although I may in the future:

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=34

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=178

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=147

I love that store! lol, I could spend money there like nobody's business. I swear, I am not affiliated! ound:

I did try the "white cover up for stains" stuff awhile back, It is very sticky and would hold hair in place, but I wouldn't use it for bangs, it would clump them together too much.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, I was thinking of a gel-like substance too, but they all seem to get crunchy or are useless with a little time (almost seem to disappear). Young dog hair may tolerate those things well, but I don't want to dry out any adult hair, especially since it takes so long to grow on their heads. And I hate using hair spray since the dogs are so wiggly and it is close to their eyes. Besides, all of my girls would go do head rubbing if I used it. 

The Kolesterol has been my favorite solution because it doesn't bother the dogs, and the hair stays soft, and it also conditions the hair while it is on.

Funny thing is that when I was doing a search for Kolesterol, it immediately pulled up a Maltese site on staining. They recommend the Kolesterol for use on the face to deep condition the hair before & after bleaching treatments.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, the #1 Systems says that it is safe for "Fragile hair", but I don't know firsthand.

I wonder if something like "Crisco" or "Vaseline" would work? They are similarly based (greasy) lol, Or some type of thicker oily substance. I'll look into the Kolesterol. I started a new treatment for the stains today with diluted Peroxide (applied very carefully). I hope it works. They are too a very light pink, over halfway there.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Crisco is really close to the same feeling as the Kolesterol, but I think it would be a nightmare to remove. 

Good luck with the stain removal!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Is this similar to human hair wax? Conditions while keeping the hair in place. I have used the KiWi brand.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, you could always get the Crisco out with peanut butter? lol

But that is probably more of a headache regiment than Sandy wants!  Well, if I have any brilliant ideas, I'll come back. I hope you can find the Kolesteral somewhere 


Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I've only seen one brand of human hair wax, and it has been about two years, but I'd guess that it is probably the closest I've seen so far.

Are you going to a show this weekend? You might want to hit all the vendors that supply grooming products and ask them. After I found my tub, I noticed that my usual favorite vendor had an older dusty tub in the back of her supplies that she's probably toted around for years waiting to be purchased.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not going to a show until the end of September. I have a hard enough time getting Crisco off utensils without hot water, I’m not going to use it on Smarty. It would be on everything I own.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've looked all over the web for "Kolestera" and not coming up with anything that sounds like the product. A couple of sites were in a language that I do not read.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You know what just "dawned" on me! They sell those "cholesterol" creams and gels usually in the african american section of shampoos, etc.

Like this one:

http://www.hairproducts.com/view_product_BLA-LUS100.htm

So keep an eye out for it, they may have something very similar at your local drugstore or Target, etc.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandy, I found it online in a few places by spelling cholesterol with a "K" instead of the "ch".

One place said that Wella makes it, but I couldn't find it on Wella's site.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara, I bet that is the same thing. thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A thought just crossed my mind after all this kolesterol/cholesterol talk. You may not even like it, so it may not be worth putting too much time into trying to find it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going to try the hair wax I have tomorrow and see how it does. I'll let you know. Getting her head and face washed is not her favorite thing so something too greasy may not work and if she rubs it I'll have a mess to clean up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I really TRULY think that the "ethnic" cholesterol hair cream is basically the same thing, if not the exact thing you are looking for.
And you can buy that for a few dollars at Walmart or Walgreens, wherever they have an ethnic section.
Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now I will probably head over to Sally's Beauty Supply this week and take a look to see how similar it is. 

When I was out of hair bands one time, I went over and bought several different kinds of bands for braiding African American hair, including a clear band, which was really nice to have. Those work very well without breaking the hair! The only thing I didn't like is that they really stretch a lot, so I had to wrap it around many more times than the bands I buy at from dog supply places.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has the problem with the bangs big-time. I have some pics from his latest bath yesterday. My Wife got him in mid shake when he was preally wet and the detail is pretty amazing on the Canon. I can't even see his eyes now. I told my Wife that we're gonna get his eyes slightly trimmed because I want to see his eyes. Quite Frankly I don't like the topknot look at all. Radar's a Male Havanese and I don't really want a TopKnot in his hair at all because he's Male. I find that look too feminine. Sorry if I get heck for that but eh what are ya gonna do right...

Derek


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

*Latex Bands*

My granddaughter competes in gymnastics and all the girls use those latex rubber bands in their hair to keep everything in place. (And some of those gals have very thin fine hair) I've used them on Hank and they stay in really well. When I take them out at night they slide out without making tangles. You might try them. --They come in different sizes and colors.

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I will take a look when I am out to see what is in the cholesterol products too. Heck, maybe I will pick one up and try it...for days we don't do the topknot. 

I've used the little rubber bands but I think they are hard on the fur, I usually snip them out with small scissors rather than try to pull them. ugh.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I use the horse brading bands on Smarty, never had a problem with breaking or tangleing the hair other then her rough treatment of them. These are not training the hair at all just keeping it out of her eyes. I am going to check the beauty supply tomorrow.

Derek, I wouldn't put a male in top knots either. But for now I cannot cut her bangs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, well, well! I got the product out of the RV this week and see that I've been spelling it all wrong this whole time. No wonder we couldn't find it online. I used a bit yesterday morning and then Kristen & Wilson came over and I showed them and noticed the spelling after she left.

*Kolestral*

I found it listed at Cherrybrook.com, which is one of the most comprehensive sites for dog grooming products, but Kristen found it for even less at Amazon.com. I see that Amazon also has a smaller tube offered as well.

Kolestral 16 oz tub at Cherrybrook.com - $9.99

Kolestral 16 oz tub at Amazon.com - $6.99

Kolestral 6 oz tube at Amazon.com - $4.29

By the way, the 16 oz tub is sold at dog shows for $11.99, so Amazon's market is a much better deal.

Even as I was typing out this reply, I still kept wanting to spell it incorrectly. The spelling just doesn't sit right in my head.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i just found cholesterol (spelled with a c) in a 16oz jar made by queen helene. it was 5.99 at wallgreens and 2.89 at rite-aid. i am going to try it tomorrow, i hope it works!.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

judith said:


> i just found cholesterol (spelled with a c) in a 16oz jar made by queen helene. it was 5.99 at wallgreens and 2.89 at rite-aid. i am going to try it tomorrow, i hope it works!.


Please let me know if it works. I am at my wits end with Scudders bangs. I tried clips, but he now has 2 bald spots from them. His bangs grow straight down into his face.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have used this on Sissy before - works good - just a dab does a lot.

http://www.goddess-within.com/pamilabesp18.html

It is used if you have spikey hair to make it stand up or out. Or if you have
your hair curls up in the back this kinda keeps it going up.

Barely put your fingertips in it and that will do it!

Most beauty shops sell it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's how Shelby's bangs grow, straight down over her eyes. I have been using those little silicone rubber band, and they seem to work well. They only problem is when they fight and are pulling at the hair, they move the rubber band, and hair does get stuck in it.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

judith said:


> i just found cholesterol (spelled with a c) in a 16oz jar made by queen helene. it was 5.99 at wallgreens and 2.89 at rite-aid. i am going to try it tomorrow, i hope it works!.


Judith,

Did the cholesterol work? Pepper's bangs are impossible. No matter what I've tried so far, his bangs want to hang straight down in his face. I would love to see his eyes again!

Wanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wanda, I tried all kinds of stuff and nothing seem to help until the hair was long enough to be banded back. it is an ongoing battle with puppies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am not at all impressed with the Kolesterol  It doesn't keep bangs even semi controlled, nor the fur under the eye...which is what I was hoping to tame a bit. It is just really greasy stuff. I'd say it is a middle of the road conditioner. 

So, I tried to use it as a "deep conditioner" on Gucci and I let it soak into her fur for about 10 minutes and if anything....she matted MORE. :frusty: 

*sigh*

The search continues! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*I NEED SOME ADVISE*

I have been letting Lexi's hair grow out of her puppy cut, and we are doing well with it, except of course the poor little girl cannot see!! So I ordered the hair bands, the ones that are supposed to not tear the hair, but my question is.. how long do you leave them in?? Do you put a new one in each day? Do they sleep in them?? I dont want to hurt or tear her hair by leaving it in too long, but also dont want to have to change the band a ton. Thanks for any input!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I take them out of Shelby's hair at bedtime, just to give her a break.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Michele, do you put them in EVERY day?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I try to do them every day. If I don't her eyes tear like crazy, and the hair gunked up and smelly. If I keep her hair up, then it stays cleaner because her eyes don't tear.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks - they were missing from my last petedge package, so they wre sending them to me end of last week, so I should have them tomorrow, hopefully it will work and she will keep it in!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby is really good. She doesn't try to take them out. Kodi is another story. I guess he's just trying to be macho - no topknots for him. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> So I ordered the hair bands, the ones that are supposed to not tear the hair, but my question is.. how long do you leave them in?? Do you put a new one in each day? Do they sleep in them??


Hi Laurie:

I do my dogs' hair every day. I leave Lincoln's hair band in as long as it is looking good - once he scratches or Scout munches on it and it gets messed up or tangled, it needs to be redone. So, if it is looking good at the end of the day, he will sleep in it. Usually though, it needs to be redone at least once during the day.

I use a band scissors to cut the band out - making sure I pull the band away from the hair before cutting. I chopped part of Lincoln's topknot out once by accident when I cut the band and some hair behind it


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper's bangs finally got just long enough to kind of hold a topknot. I've been using the bands that have fabric or something on them to prevent tearing the hair. 

As long as the band looks like it's got a good hold I leave it in. I do take it out every night to prevent him from matting up the hair while he sleeps. Plus, I worry that if he gets the band out while I'm asleep he might swallow it.

Wanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had found any new products to hold the bangs back or barrets that are working good for them??

Missy hair is so thick, goes down in front of her eyes....I don't think she can see:suspicious:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, Lynn..I did find a barette that is working nicely. It is like a snap down clip, but it has a comb inside of it. I twist her hair back and then push the comb in to hold it and snap it down. It isn't as damaging to the hair as topknots and it holds more back! Here's a picture:

Kara

I found them on the Goody site, they are called "Stay Put" metallic contour combs, If the page doesnt' show up, go to accessories, and then "combs and clips", it should be the second or third scroll picture. I think I bought it at Walgreens, maybe Walmart?

http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/Claws_and_Clips/Decorative/Decorative.aspx

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I bought the same clips as Kara at Walmart, they came in a varity of sizes. Smarty will not let them stay, so I still use the bands. The havanese handler who gave the grooming class I went to said to only twist 3 times, any more and the hair will break if it gets caught or they scratch.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Kara,

I will check it out! I just can't get over how pretty Gucci is! I feel like I have watched her grow up....you have been so good about sharing pictures. She really looks beautiful....once a cream/white hav lover, always...their eyes just talk to you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish I could have left Gabriel's bangs alone..but he just pulled EVERYTHING out!
On the other hand, I do love seeing his eyes..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You're welcome, Lynn! And thanks for the compliments  We Gucci fans.. love those around here! 

I'm surprised Smarty takes those out? Gucci has never tried to get those out, ever. Honestly, I think she likes the clips because they don't pull. If she plays super hard..I have to "fix" it back from loosening, but that's not everyday..moderate play seems to not bother it, its the rolling and romping, but heck, that ruins a topknot too.

I've noticed she is getting some breakage from the topknots  Sucks.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I've noticed that some Hav hair tends to break more easily than others....Lincoln's hair is pretty tough but Scout already has a little bald patch on his head from the topknot. I don't use bands on Scout now - just a tiny jaw clip instead. I hope it helps.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Smarty's hair is thinner than Gucci's. She has never had a thick topknot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Kara..

I just noticed Gucci's dress...I just ordered and received that same dress from Monkey Daze! (they are having a sale!!!)


----------

